# A32 Common Problems



## I3throwed (Feb 19, 2006)

I drive a 1999 Infiniti I30t (Nissan Maxima SE) that now has nearly 132,000 miles on it. So far I've had to replace the outer CV boots, but everything else is original. However, now, the car needs a battery replacement, starter replacement (due to defective coils), and an alternator. I realize that the car has higher mileage, but are these common higher-mileage Maxima problems?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I3throwed said:


> I drive a 1999 Infiniti I30t (Nissan Maxima SE) that now has nearly 132,000 miles on it. So far I've had to replace the outer CV boots, but everything else is original. However, now, the car needs a battery replacement, starter replacement (due to defective coils), and an alternator. I realize that the car has higher mileage, but are these common higher-mileage Maxima problems?


that seems around the same time i had to replace all mine aswell, except i think mine lasted till 140k. So yes, that seems right..


----------

